# The bathtub test



## bev (Apr 3, 2009)

The Bathtub Test 
During a visit to the mental asylum, I asked the director how do you determine whether or not a patient should be institutionalized. 

"Well," said the director, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty the bathtub." 

"Oh, I understand," I said. "A normal person would use the bucket because it's bigger than the spoon or the teacup." 



"No." said the director, "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?"



 Bev


----------



## Donald (Apr 3, 2009)

ooh eer had to think for a moment


----------

